# Fire Pit Near Pool



## jar546 (Aug 23, 2019)

Can you install a fire pit with a 120v igniter circuit within 5' of a pool?


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 24, 2019)

Not today, I have to work.


----------



## ICE (Aug 24, 2019)

Things to consider for those people that would hire a Home Depot crew:

680.10 Underground Wiring Location.
Underground wiring shall not be permitted under the pool or within the area extending 1.5 m (5 ft) horizontally from the inside wall of the pool unless this wiring is necessary to supply pool equipment permitted by this article. Where space limitations prevent wiring from being routed a distance 1.5 m (5 ft) or more from the pool, such wiring shall be permitted where installed in complete raceway systems of rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, or a nonmetallic raceway system. All metal conduit shall be corrosion resistant and suitable for the location.
The minimum cover depth shall be as given in Table 680.10.






680.22 Lighting, Receptacles, and Equipment.
(C) Switching Devices.
Switching devices shall be located at least 1.5 m (5 ft) horizontally from the inside walls of a pool unless separated from the pool by a solid fence, wall, or other permanent barrier. Alternatively, a switch that is listed as being acceptable for use within 1.5 m (5 ft) shall be permitted.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 24, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Not today, I have to work.



Babysitting?


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 24, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Babysitting?



Not today, got Ruddy and Victor.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 24, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Not today, got Ruddy and Victor.


Any thoughts for the answer to this thread question?


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2019)

My non electrician answer

Yes needs gfci


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 26, 2019)

perhaps, perhaps not....Article 680.22(B) 7 may contain the answer you seek....


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 26, 2019)

NOt unless it is a low voltage ignitor ---


----------



## jar546 (Aug 26, 2019)

Builder Bob said:


> perhaps, perhaps not....Article 680.22(B) 7 may contain the answer you seek....



I totally agree with you.


----------



## ICE (Aug 26, 2019)

jar546 said:


> I totally agree with you.



So do you agree with both of him or just one of him.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 26, 2019)

ICE said:


> So do you agree with both of him or just one of him.


Just the one that is right


----------



## ICE (Aug 26, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Just the one that is right



Then there’s one left.


----------



## steveray (Aug 27, 2019)

New change in the 2017.....Dumbest code placement ever....Let's put it in the luminaires section.....Wire it to the 2015 IRC and you are good!


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 27, 2019)

No way Jose, unless it is used to heat pool water it is not a component of the pool equipment as noted above.
Fire may be sexy when viewed from within the pool but is hot to the touch.


----------



## cda (Sep 2, 2019)

So what is the correct answer????


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 3, 2019)

NOt unless it is a low voltage ignitor -


----------

